# السحب العميق- للمعادن - ( سحب علب المشروبات الغازية) Deep Drawing



## حمد المبارك (8 يونيو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/94315-طلب-لأي-مرجع-أوكتاب-حول-السحب-العميق/page2#ixzz1xE7vpgPk

*السحب العميق للصفائح المعدنية: *

*(المرجع/ هندسة الانتاج تشكيل المعادن)*
*الدكتور سلمان السغيبيني*

يقصد بالسحب العميق الحصول على منتجات مجوفة من صفائح وألواح معدنية مسطحة. والمنتجات المنتجة قد تكون اسطوانية الشكل أو مكعبة أو مجوفة. 
ويتلخص أسلوب السحب العميق بوضع صفيحة معدنية قرصية على قالب يمثل الشكل الخارجي للمشغولة المراد إنتاجها ثم دفعها بسنبك يتحرك هيدروليكا أو ميكانيكيا فيدفعها داخل القالب ويشكلها على حسب شكل فجوة القالب .
*ومن المنتجات المشكلة بالسحب العميق* هياكل ورفارف الحافلات وأوعية الطبخ المنزلية وأجسام الثلاجات واسطوانات الغاز والأكسجين وأغلفة الطلقات النارية وغيرها.
وتجرى عملية السحب العميق إما على البارد وإما على الساخن حسب طبيعة المعدن وسماكته وطواعيته لعملية السحب مثل صفائح الفولاذ والنحاس الأحمر والألمنيوم.
وقد تنتج المشغولات من خاماتها بإجراء عملية سحب عميق واحدة وهذا ما يحدث لدى سحب القطع القليلة الارتفاع نسبيا مثل (القدور) أما إذا كانت المنتجات كبيرة العمق تطلب الأمر إجراء عدة عمليات سحب متتالية وذلك حتى لا يحدث قص للشغلة عند السحب (مثل علب المشروبات الغازية (البيبسي والسفن أب وغيرها ).

وأخطر مكان يحتمل حدوث القص أو الانهيار فيه هي منطقة الانتقال من القاع إلى الجدران .لذلك فإن مقدار أو نسب السحب التي تجرى على المعدن في كل عملية من عمليات السحب العميق المتتالية أمر بالغ الأهمية ويجب أن يراعي المصمم عند تصميم السنابك والقوالب الجداول الفنية لنسب السحب التي يتحدد على أساسها عدد عمليات السحب الممكن أداؤها.
ولسماكة الخامة أثر هام في نجاح عملية السحب العميق ويمكن القول بصفة عامة أن سحب الخامات السميكة نسبيا أسهل من سحب الخامات الرقيقة فكلما زادت السماكة أمكن الإقلال من عدد عمليات السحب اللازمة لإنتاج الشغلة نهائيا.
فالخامات الرقيقة تتطلب استخدام ترتيبة قمط تضغط الخامة على القالب قبل عملية السحب وفي أثنائها وإلا ظهرت في أعلى جدار الشغلة أو في طرفها تعرجات أو تمزقات *ويحتاج كل معدن* إلى قوة مناسبة وملائمة لمسكه وإذا زادت هذه القوة على القدر اللازم تسببت في تمزيق المعدن في أثناء سحبه وإذا كانت أقل من اللازم سببت حدوث تعرجات في أطراف العينة.







*تعريف السحب العميق : *
يقصد بالسحب العميق الحصول على منتجات مجوفة من صفائح وألواح معدنية مسطحة والمنتجات المنتجة قد تكون اسطوانية الشكل أو مكعبة حسب الطلب او حسب شكل السنبك والقالب ( الاسطمبة ).
*-من المنتجات المشكلة بالسحب العميق: *
هياكل ورفارف الحافلات وأوعية الطبخ المنزلية مثل القدور وأجسام الثلاجات واسطوانات الغاز والأكسجين وعلب المشروبات الغازية وغيرها .
- تجرى عملية السحب العميق على البارد أو على الساخن حسب طبيعة المعدن وسماكته ومطاوعته لعملية السحب مثل صفائح الفولاذ والنحاس الأحمر والألمنيوم.
*- وقد تنتج المشغولات من خاماتها بإجراء عملية سحب عميق واحدة وهذا ما يحدث لدى سحب القطع القليلة الارتفاع نسبيا مثل قدور الطهي.*
*-وإذا كانت المنتجات كبيرة العمق تطلب الأمر إجراء عدة عمليات سحب متتالية وذلك حتى لايحدث قص للشغله عند السحب مثل(علب المشروبات الغازية البيبسي والسفن أب) وغيرها.*
-وكلما زادت النسبة بين ارتفاع الشغلة وقطرها يجب سحب الشغلة على عدة مراحل باستخدام عدد من قوالب السحب يقل القالب الثاني عن الأول بنسبة معينة.

*-وإن مقدار أو نسب السحب التي تجرى على المعدن في كل عملية من عمليات السحب العميق المتتالية أمر بالغ الأهمية ويجب أن يراعي المصمم عند تصميم القوالب والسنابك الجداول الفنية لنسب السحب التي يتحدد على أساسها عدد عمليات السحب الممكن أداؤها .*

*- ولسماكة الخامة أثر هام في نجاح عملية السحب العميق ويمكن القول بصفة عامة أن سحب الخامات السميكة أسهل من سحب الخامات الرقيقة فكلما زادت السماكة أمكن الإقلال من عمليات السحب اللازم لإنتاج الشغلة النهائية.*
*-وكلما زادت النسبة بين ارتفاع الشغلة وقطرها يجب سحب الشغلة على عدة مراحل باستخدام عدد من قوالب السحب يقل القالب الثاني عن الأول بنسبة معينة.*



- ويتلخص أسلوب السحب العميق بوضع صفيحة معدنية قرصية على قالب يمثل الشكل الخارجي للمشغولة المراد إنتاجها ثم دفعها بسنبك يتحرك هيدروليكا أو ميكانيكيا فيدفعها داخل القالب ويشكلها على حسب شكل فجوة القالب .
*ومن المنتجات المشكلة بالسحب العميق* :
هياكل ورفارف الحافلات وأوعية الطبخ المنزلية وأجسام الثلاجات واسطوانات الغاز وأغلفة الطلقات النارية وغيرها.

وتجرى عملية السحب العميق إما على البارد وإما على الساخن حسب طبيعة المعدن وسماكته وطواعيته لعملية السحب مثل صفائح الفولاذ والنحاس الأحمر والألمنيوم.

*أنواع عمليات السحب :*
1- قد تنتج المشغولات من خاماتها بإجراء عملية سحب عميق واحدة وهذا ما يحدث لدى سحب القطع القليلة الارتفاع نسبيا مثل (القدور) واسطوانات الغاز. 2- أما إذا كانت المنتجات كبيرة العمق تطلب الأمر إجراء عدة عمليات سحب 
متتالية وذلك حتى لا يحدث قص للشغلة عند السحب (مثل علب المشروبات 
الغازية (البيبسي والسفن أب وغيرها ).

وبالنسبة للصور اكتب في قوقل 
*Deep drawing*

*عيوب السحب وصور---------------------------------*
*http://knol.google.com/k/krishana-ka...5zo3msmbmz/10#*
*______________________________________*
*فيديو لعملية السحب من مرحلة واحدة :*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iVunp8lbwc*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBB3utteDq0*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA8y__BMl-o*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJwbm...eature=related توضيح للسحب من عدة مراحل*

*السحب على الساخن *
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhlhQljaUOQ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ*
​ هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/94315-طلب-لأي-مرجع-أوكتاب-حول-السحب-العميق/page3#ixzz1xE8uuTOs

المصدر هنا على ما اعتقد أنه التعليم الفني
( http://www.advanced-ph.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=7)

( لأن هذا الموضوع محمل عندي على الجهاز فأعتذر لصاحب الموضوع الأساسي وللموقع - جزاهم الله كل خير )

وكان تحت عنوان :
( انواع مكابس القص والسحب )

1-7 إسطمبة ( السحب العميق – التجميع ) 

أسطمبة السحب العميق :
السحب العميق عبارة عن تشكيل شرائح معدنية بسمك معين بواسطــة مكبس دائرى القطع غالبا يضغط على المعــــدن ويكبسه داخل قالب دائرى المقطع أيضا والشكل الناتج عبارة عن وعاء بسمك يساوى الفـــرق بين قطــر المكبس والقطـر الداخلى للقالب كما يمكن إنتاج أوعية ذات أعمــــاق كبيرة ، وذلك بإجراء العملية على عدة مراحل كما فى عملية سحب الأسلاك حيــث يتم أولا التشكيـل إلى عمق معين على البارد ثم يسخن الوعاء الناتج فتزداد ليونته ويتقبل مقـدارا إضافيــا من التشكيل ، فيجرى سحبه مرة أخـرى وقـــد تتكرر عملية الســحب والتسخيــن عدة مرات إلى حين تحقق العمق المطلــوب وتستخــدم هـــذه العملية فى إنتاج ظروف القذائف وهياكل السيارات وهياكل الثلاجات وأسطوانــات الغـاز السائل وأحواض الغسل والإستحمام المنزلية0 تعتبر عملية السحب العميق من العمليات الهامة فى الصناعة ويمكن أن تتم على البارد أو الساخن ومن أهم عملياتها :- 
سحب الأشكال العميقة والبسيطة الشكل 
أجزاء أسطمبة السحب العميق :
1- السنبك 6- اللوح السفلى 
2- لوح توجيه ( الماسك ) 
3- القرص الغفل 
4- القالب 
5- المنتج المسحوب
أساسيات عملية السحب العميق :
وتعرف هذه العملية بأنها عملية تشكيل للأوانى المفرغة من خامات معــدنية مسطحة ويجب العلم بأنه إذا كانت الخامة مستطيلة أو مربعة كان الإناء متوازى مستطيلات أو أى شكل هندسى مقطعه مستطيل أو مربع 0 
وتنقسم عمليات السحب من حيث النوع إلى :-
1- سحب بسيط : وفيه يتم السحــــب على مرة واحدة ويكـــون قطــر الإنــاء 
كبير بالنسبـة لإرتفاعه ولذلك يستلزم إسطمبة واحدة للإنتاج ( عبارة عــــن 
سنبك وقالب لهما شكل وأبعاد المنتج ) 
2- سحب عميق : ويكــــون فيه قطر الإنــاء صغير بالنسبة لإرتفاعه أو على 
الأقل مســاوى له وقــــد تتم عملية السحب على عدة مراحل متتالية وتستخدم 
لكل مرحلة من مراحـــل السحب أسطمبة خاصة بها تختلف عن سابقتها 0
ولتحسين عملية السحب من حيث الأداء يجب أن تكـون عملية السحب مقيدة الأطراف ، وفيها يكون سمك المنتج مساو لسمك الخامــــة وفى هذه الحــالة تنتج أكبر من إجهادات شد فى إتجاه نصف القطر بينما إجهادات الضغط الناتجة تكون أكبر من إجهادات الشد مما يتسبب فى حدوث تجاعيد على سطح المنتج 0 
ولتلافى التجاعيد التى تنشأ على محيط المنتج يجب إستخدام القرص الضاغط والقوى اللازمة له تكون فى حــدود 30 % - 40 % من الضغــط اللازم لعملية السحب وعند بداية التشكيل نلاحظ أنه لابد أن يقوم القرص الضــــــاغط بالضغط على أطراف القرص المعدنى ( الخامة ) قبل عملية السحب وعند إجراء التصميم لابد أن يؤخـــذ فى الإعتبار طــــول المشوار والقرص الضـاغط ومشوار السنبك بحيث يقوم القرص بالضاغط على أطراف الخامة قبل بداية عملية السحب 0 
شكل ( 21 ) يوضــح الخطــوات التنفيذية لعمليــات السحــب العميــق لمعلبــات المشروبات الغازية ومكونات كل مرحلة من مراحل السحب
وتتم عملية السحب إمــا جافة أو بأستخدام شحــومات أو ســوائل تزييت وذلك بتقليل درجة الحرارة الناشئة عن الإحتكاك أثناء التشكيل وتمتاز المنتجات الناتجـة من عملية السحب بدقة الأبعاد وجودة السطوح وتحســن الخــواص الميكانيكية لها عن الخامة وتصنع قوالب السحب ( فص الإسطمبة ) من صــلب العدة المقسى أو من كربيد التنجستين لإرتفاع صلادة هذه المواد ومقاومتها العاليــة للبـرى والتأكل الناتــج مــن عملية السحــب ومن المــواد التى يمكــن تشكيلها بسحــب الألومنيوم والنحاس والصلب الطرى وغيرها من المعادن ذات الممطولية العالية شكل( 21) 


أعتبارات تصميم إسطمبة السحب :


عند إجراء عمليات التصميم نجد أنه لو كان نصف قطر إنحناء السنبك صغيرا ينتج عن هذا بعض العيوب مثل حدوث بعض الشروخ ولذلك يفضــل أن يكـــون نصف قطر إنحناء القالب أكب ما يمكن 0 كما يجب ملاحظة أن أخر سحبة يكون فيها السنبك والقالب مطابقين تماما للشكل النهائى للمنتج بمــا فيه أنصـــاف أقطار الإنحناء ويجب الأخذ فى الإعتبار أنه بإستخدام أنصاف أقطار كبيرة للإنحنــاءات تقلل من مقدار القوى اللازمة لعمليات السحب0

تصميم إسطمبة السحب :


عند تصميم القالب والسنبك لإسطمبة السحب يجب أن يؤخذ فى الإعتبار جميع الملاحظات من حيث أنصاف أقطار الإنحنـاءات لمدخل القالب ونهاية السنبك كما يجب أن تكون الإنحناءات لمدخل القالب ونهـــاية السنبك كما يجب أن تكون أبعاد السنبك والقالب للسحبة الأخيرة ومطابقته تمامــا للشكل المطلوب إنتاجه كما يجب مراعاة :
1- إذا كان السحب من النوع البسيط ( أى سحبة واحدة ) فـــأن نصف قطــر 
إنحناءات السنبك يطابق تماما نصف قطر إنحناءات المنتج
2- فى حالة السحب على مراحل ( سحب عميق ) تكـــون أنصـــاف أقطـــــار 
الإنحناءات للسنبك والقالب أكبر ما يمكن ولكن فى أخر سحبه لابد أن يكون 
نصف قطر إنحناء السنبك يساوى تمامــا نصف قطـــر إنحنـــاء قاع المنتـج
3- كما يجب ترك خلوص ( وهو نسبة مئوية من السمك ) مضافا إلى سمــك 
الخامة بين السنبك والقالب حتى نتأكد تقريبا مـــن عــدم تغير السمك كما أن 
أرتفاع السنبك لكل مرحلة يساوى أرتفـــاع الوعـــاء عند مرحلة مضافا إليه
25 m m .
​
------------------------------ 






هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/94315-طلب-لأي-مرجع-أوكتاب-حول-السحب-العميق/page4#ixzz1xE9YJGQZ

السحب على البارد :
الفرق بين عملية السحب على مرحلة ( السحب البسيط) وبين عملية السحب على عدة مراحل( السحب العميق ) ؟
1- هذ ا الرابط يوضح عملية صناعة وسحب اسطوانات الغاز الصغيرة ( سحب على مرحلة واحدة ):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iIAFl060V0
ففي هذه العملية يتم للاسطوانة ( النصف السفلي والنصف العلوي للاسطوانة )
عملية سحب من مرحلة واحدة . ثم عملية اللحام لنصفي الاسطوانة والتجميع .

2- وهذا الرابط يوضح عملية السحب على عدة مراحل ( السحب العميق) لعلب الألمنيوم ( علب المشروبات الغازية )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnJu6VubMw0



هنا تمر العملية بعدة مراحل للسحب (السحب العميق) :
1- السحبة الأولى ( المرحلة الأولى) وفيها يتم عمل قطر العلبة وارتفاع بسيط للعلبة .
2- السحبة الثانية تقليل قطر العلبة وزيادة ارتفاعها وعمل قاعدة العلبة.
3- السحبة الثالثة زيادة ارتفاع العلبة فقط . 
4- السحبة الرابعة زيادة ارتفاع العلبة.
5- السحبة الخامسة زيادة ارتفاع العلبة النهائي .
6- قص وتسوية رأس العلبة .
7- طلاء العلبة .
8- عمل تقوس لرأس العلبة .
9- عمل ثني لرأس العلبة حتى يكبس الغطاء على العلبة .
10- تعبئة العلبة بالمشروب وإغلاق العلبة بالغطاء بواسطة الكبس .
​ 
​


----------

مجلة العلوم ومعلومات أكثر من رائعة وقيمة وألف شكر لهم 
عن عملية السحب -عربي
http://www.oloommagazine.com/Articles/ArticleDetails.aspx?ID=138
----------------
pdf - انجليزي(منحنيات ومعلومات قيمة ) 
http://pdfs-free.com/deep-drawing-pdf.html

--------------------------
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/94315-طلب-لأي-مرجع-أوكتاب-حول-السحب-العميق/page3#ixzz1xE8MHnVU

ثانيا / توجد طريقة اخرة لانتاج وتصنيع الأواني المنزلية القدور وبعض المنتجات الأخرى :
هي عملية التدويم والرحو - _Spinning_

الأدوات المستخدمة :
1-ماكينة التدويم 2-قالب تشكيل 3-أداة أو قضيب التدويم للتشكيل والضغط (من الفولاذ أو النحاس )
خطوات العمل:
1-تثبيت المعدن (قرص مستدير) من الألمنيوم بين القالب 
ساند الشغلة .
2- تشغيل الماكينة فيدور القرص مع القالب .
3-الضغط على القرص تدريجيا بأداة تشكيل خاصة (قضيب التدويم ويمكن أن يصنع من الفولاذ أو النحاس ) ويتم الضغط بزوايا مختلفة .
4-نستمر في الضغط حتى يأخذ القرص الشكل النهائي 
للشغلة المطلوبة حسب شكل القالب .

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/94315-طلب-لأي-مرجع-أوكتاب-حول-السحب-العميق/page3#ixzz1xE8WvK9M

فيديو عملية التدويم والرحو - _Spinnin_ :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77IN6UhGSZE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?

v=Gwrk0SwDJhI&feature=autoplay&list=PL418EC43C676A 0319&index=5&playnext=2
v=THsFMpHKYRU&playnext=1&list=PLD96118A82A29A742


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um-biLfru-c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggqwf2hAuao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU7r2UMiDqM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77IN6...eature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8xtu...eature=related
​
​


----------



## عمراياد (22 يوليو 2013)

معلومات قيمة
بارك الله بكم


----------

